# Zawahiri Officially New AQ Leader



## Marauder06 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43421125/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia



> Al-Qaida's longtime No. 2 leader, a doctor from a prominent Egyptian family who worked with Osama bin Laden for decades, has succeeded the slain terrorist as head of the global network, the group said Thursday.
> The brains behind much of al-Qaida's strategy, Ayman al-Zawahri vowed this month to press ahead with the group's campaign against the United States and its allies.



Good; we're already targeting him anyway.



> U.S. intelligence officials have said that some al-Qaida members find al-Zawahri to be a controlling micromanager who lacks bin Laden's appeal.



lol, nice.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 16, 2011)

I think I worked for the guys brother once


----------



## Headshot (Jun 16, 2011)

And in future news, witnesses say there were whisps of smoke and a few flashes of light immediately preceding the replacement of AQ leader Zawahiri.


----------

